# CO Rivers and Creeks



## bscohen (Jun 6, 2005)

I have been trying to get my paws on one of these books for a long time now and am about to give up hope. I know they went out of print a long time ago, but I figured there would be some lying around somewhere. Anyways, does anyone know where someone like me could get one??


----------



## Surfpimp (Aug 12, 2004)

Are there plans for a new CRC? Any beta on when it will be coming out? Why would they quit printing the old one?

Thanks


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Also, does anybody have a copy of CRC I they'd be willing sell? I've been trying to get my hands on one of these for awhile, but to no avail. Thanks.

COUNT


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

Not sure if they have any more but I'm sure you could E-mail them from the contact page of this site. When at this site make sure you turn on the spider.

http://www.kayakingcolorado.com/crc2002.htm


----------



## RealityCheck (Jul 15, 2005)

How much are you willing to spend for a used one?


----------



## bscohen (Jun 6, 2005)

I got 35 George W's...going once.... :lol:


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

I'll sell you mine for one *million* dollars. mmmhoohoohaahhahahhhahaha


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

They are out of print and sold out, so I doubt 35 will get you one. As of now I know Gordon and Dave do not plan on printing another batch and I doubt they ever will. Gordon is over it and printing is way too expensive.

I have the first printed proof of crc 2, uncut. Any bids, lol. Good luck

Gary


----------



## bscohen (Jun 6, 2005)

Some who has the book should scan it in, page by page... create a pdf file out of it... and sell it to us for a small services fee


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd put forty GW's on a *CRC I*. I'm looking for the first version, not the second, so I'm not exactly sure what it's worth. Also, the $40 is convertable to any form of river currency that is desired, i.e. cold brewed beverages of your choice, a couple spots on any permits drawn this season, river karma  , etc. Anybody?

COUNT


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

lol, count. Gordo sold 2 crc1 3 years ago for 150. Good luck!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

send a check to:


Colorado Rivers & Creeks 2
3432 Cripple Creek Sq.
Boulder, CO 80303 USA




$33.00



websites instructions for CRC2 no info on CRC1 sorry


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 3, 2006)

:twisted: NEVER FEAR :twisted: 

Coming soon!!!

In April 2007 a new guidebook to the Souhtern Rockies will be released courtesy of Wolverine Publishing, Newcastle, CO!!!

NEW RUNS LISTED!!!!! HUNDREDS OF NEW PHOTOS!!!!! BETA FOR THE ENTIRE STATES OF WYOMING, COOLORADO, UTAH, NEW MEXICO AND ARIZONA!!!!! 
EPIC STORIES, ENORMOUS WATERFALLS, AND THE EVER PRESENT BOOF STROKE!!!!!

More information to be distributed as this project develops.


----------



## quest2010 (Oct 12, 2003)

*CRC version #1*

I have a copy of the first version copyright 1995; International standard book number 0-9645399-5-0. It has my name and address written on the first page inside and has check marks on some of the river descriptions to denote the number of times I'd run that river. cover and first couple of pages turned and some wear at top and bottom of spine. Would probably say the condition is a 6 of 10 minimum. If interested, let me know what it's worth. [email protected].


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I wouldn't send a check to Gordon as he will just send it back. The book is sold out! No more to buy retail. Look for whoevers book posted above.

Gary


----------



## cma (Dec 19, 2003)

Last time I was at The Boulder Book Store (about a month ago) they had 4 or 5 of them.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Quest-
I don't think that e-mail worked. I tried it from a couple of my different e-mails but always got an ERROR message. Sorry if it worked and you've got few extra messages from me.

COUNT


----------



## RiverWrangler (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah, What Gary said. Look for the book coming out from whichever bozos think that they can outdo CRC2. HA.


----------



## michaeljones (Feb 11, 2005)

*CRC #1 AVAILABLE*

I HAVE A 1995 COPY THAT THE DUCT TAPE ON THE SECOND ADDITION'S SPINE WAS INSPIRED BY. REBIND IT OR DUCT TAPE IT YOURSELF.. LET THE BIDDING BEGIN....


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Why are you yelling at me?


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

There's 3 left Sat. afternoon at the Boulder Book Store


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

Just bought a copy to replace the one that I lost last summer. 2 left at boulder bookstore and going fast.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

^^ dude wants to get his point across i guess...


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

Help me build the most comprehesive online guidebook ever. I started a WikiRiverGuide and I need the kind kayakers of mountainbuzz to help me fill it up. The WikiRiverGuide is website where each page can be edited online, by anyone. You can add your favorite river, favorite run, and a great description of it. It is easy to do.

Check it out. Watch it Grow. Ad a part:
http://coloradokayakers.com/wiki/phpwiki/index.php?RiverGuide


----------



## Timmy (Oct 12, 2003)

Yo I-dot,

That is tight! I was thinking about starting a Wiki site as an interactive guidebook a while ago, but never got around to it. I'm glad to see you that you have started one. Nice work! I hope it goes well.

I can't get over that some wankers think they can do a better CRC book. I doubt it will be any good, but we'll see.

Tim


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*one left*

Boulder bookstore has one left, 12.30pm....Monday


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

yo timmy,

last time I checked my wi-fi didn't work at the NF Crystal putin...there's something to be said for a real book, not a website....

its time for some new blood with CRC, good luck with the website, wankers...


----------



## RealityCheck (Jul 15, 2005)

Hey Timmy (TIMMAAHH!).

If you dont know the individuals who are putting the next guidebook together you might want to stay away from calling them wankers.

Additionally, it has never been stated that the next guidebook is an effort to outdoo CRC 2. Its an effort to update paddling opportunities around the state and make sure there is still a good guidebook around. Just look at the demand (see above posts)-there is obviously a strong need for this service and I applaud those who are putting in thousands of hours to provide us this much needed service for little to no compensation, not to mention having to absorb little snide comments like yours above.

Have fun getting a web signal on your sat-phone at the NF Crystal....


----------



## Timmy (Oct 12, 2003)

Hi Bowen,

Bummer about your wi-fi not working on the crystal. I've been in your shoes and understand your frustration. I have a special setup that allows me to get internet access via satalite. So, I just throw the laptop in my boat when ever we do a run. When we get to rapids we don't know, I just pull out the laptop and google the rapid name. Technology is great!

Tim


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

Guide books are good for getting you pumped up and psyched up by looking at pics and reading descriptions. But when at the putin for the NF of the Crystal, why would you need a guide book? 
If tyring to find it why not try a map or a Gazattee. That is how it is done.

Sounds like there might be 2 groups getting a new book out. Who is gonna get er done first?


----------



## l-dot (Dec 20, 2003)

Just to clarify something. While Timmy did suggest he had idea of a wiki site, I am in fact the wanker who made this one. I never even considered trying to access the site form the river. Most people I know actually check the guide books before getting to the put-in. Another novel idea would be to print the information pertaining to the run/runs you are interested in and bringing those with you. You could even put them in a swell mapcover to keep them dry on the river. Also would never consider it as a replacement for the bible, or whatever new guidebooks may come. The information would be inherently suspect as anyone can modify it. It is really just an exercise in the possibilites of collaborative technology. If it is something that people find intersting and useful it will grow, if not it will die out. So I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Fort Knoxs

How's your broken wing? It's almost spring, do you have your camera lens clean. I have a new Jefe that is gonna look real nice this year.


----------



## Timmy (Oct 12, 2003)

Word up Shark Bite!

The wing is looking good. I've stocked up on Vagicil from Sams Club. There should be enough for the two of us, or at least me. Got the lens clean and it is ready for your magnium pose.

Missed you at Winter Park, but no worries. I hooked up with Red Beard and made some turns. See you at the wedding or sooner.

Knox


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

well lets hear it-who's put-in (pun intended) together the new books? 

-aaron


p.s. hopefully they leave certain taboo subjects out of the project.....


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

double-a-ron: Update your beta. You live in the OC and you're from the Front Range. Be proud of the 303 in you!

BTW - Snowbird was epic...of the richter epic....see you in 4 days punanny!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Has anyone asked Gordon and Dave if they would be willing to let someone else take over the upkeep of the CRC book? It seems like that would possibly be the way to go, as its an awesome base to start with. 90% of the descriptions in that book still work and are accurate, so it would be silly to start from scratch. Why not buy the contents of the book from the original authors, edit it a bit, and add to it where it is missing out. Just a thought.

JH


----------



## Leland (Jan 25, 2004)

*Taking over CRC*

I've certainly considered trying to get with G&D to see if I could work out a deal to take on publishing of CRC, and to work with local boaters to keep it updated. There are two main issues to think about with this plan.

1. Money. it takes a lot of money to print a book, and a lot of money to pay someone to do the work on the files to update it if you do not have those specialized computer skills. This cost would be on top of the cost of buying Gordon and Dave out.

2. The updating of the info in the book is the easy part. Being a book distributor is the hard part - filling orders, shipping, making calls to make sure shops have the books they need, making calls to the shops to try to get your money when they don't pay you, warehousing a shit ton of books, etc.

I could do numer 2 no problem since I am set up for that with one book and have two more in the works, but number one is a problem since I'm tapped from printing NCRC last year. If I get the financing I want in the next few weeks, though, CRC would be something I would certainly consider and talk to G&D about - if nobody has bought them out already.

Leland


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 3, 2006)

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: I don't want to bust anyone's bubble here but as mentioned in our previous post a new guidebook is well underway and will be released in the spring of 2007. Don't waste your time trying to put out a new CRC. This will be the new CRC and if you haven't started your own project yet you will be hard pressed to release it before next spring and beyond that there will be no need. If you are interested in contributing to this effort feel free to drop a private message. Oh and Leland, stick with your own coast and come up with some original names for your next projects (all jest aside NCRC looks awesome, a fine service to the southeastern community). Wait till April '07 and I guarantee you will be stoked!


----------



## Wolverine (Feb 3, 2006)

Also, Just to clarify, this book will be written, produced and published by local paddlers. 8) Cool.


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

I ran out and bought a backup copy during the last out-of-stock scare.

I never even opened it because with all the river notes and signatures in my original, I can't leave it behind. See, if it is a new section for me, I always have the crew boating it with me sign and date it. If it is a repeat, I leave it at home and go from memory.

So, if they are really sold out this time and you don't want to wait until 2007, I'd reluctantly part with my spare. It is in perfect condition. Make an offer (also willing to trade for a pelican case large enough to hold my other copy).

-----------------------------------------------------

Wolverine,

Just checked your site. Cool, made me long for some Miguel's pizza.
Anyway, thanks to Dave and Gordan, we Coloradoans are now a spoiled bunch. I don't see how anyone finds a put-in/take-out in the South East. The CA water guide made me realize how good the CRC2's decsriptions were. Knauer's illistrations in the CRC2 were great and all, but the best part of the book was the water resistant pages and bomber binding. Can we expect anything close?

-d


----------



## bscohen (Jun 6, 2005)

Well I started this thing so its about time that I end it!! I just recieved an email back from Gordon Banks himself! I asked him if I could get a copy of the CRC 1 or 2, if I sent him a check. Ill paste the email in below:

Gordon wrote:

Just send a check for $33. I will send to you. Specify CRC 1 or 2.

G
gordon banks
3432 Cripple Creek Sq.
Boulder, CO. 80303
Ph: 303 494 1345
Fx: 303 494 7161
EMail: [email protected]
AIM chat: gordonbankschat
Gordon's Portfolio: http://www.kayakingcolorado.com/gordon/index.html


I wrote:

On Feb 2, 2006, at 5:42 PM, bscohen wrote:

> Is there anyway I can get a copy of CRC 1 or 2???

So Gary you dont know as much as you think you know, but whoever wants a book just send a check to this address.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

didn't i suggest sending a check at the beginning? yes once again I'm right.....


Twitch- 3 days and counting........71.5 hours......haven't slept for a week and I promise to have multiple ballsy moves to entertain..... I arrive at 10:30pm on Fri night and the plan so far is....sleds on the weekend, family day on monday (yes on a hill) CB tues-thurs, I-70 skiing on Fri. Flight at 7:30pm on Fri......I'm driving.....you in?


-aaron


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Sleds are out for the weekend unless we can fix them...but there's this little matter called work prohibiting that.
I'd be glad to ski with your mom on Monday since she was so hospitable to me the other night.
CB - maybe. Call me tonight and we can discuss.

Ballsy moves? - I hope they're not as bad as your moves with the ladies pretty boy. 

BTW - the 140' front flip at the Bird....sickest thing I've seen with my own eyes...but that has nothing to do with CRC...stay on topic!


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

don't forget to pay me for the hospitality......
Its a good thing you don't have to use your moves on the ladies any more, people were getting injured!


CRC rules (see that, staying on topic!)


-aaron


----------



## Patches (Jul 14, 2004)

I can get you CRC books. Email me at [email protected]


----------

